# G30 - cerakote



## user207

Just thought that I would post a photo of a Cerakote job I just finished. Frame, and slide are Sniper Grey, Accent color is Titanium.


----------



## carman

looks great, how much are you charging for just a slide?


----------



## jaxon1023

Awesome job!


----------



## user207

$50.00 + tax, for the slide only.


----------

